# Nerites not moving



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I bought some Nerites at the last GWAPA meeting and some have not moved since that day (Sunday). Are they dead?? They are upright so it's not that they can't turn over


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any fish in the tank that might be harassing the snails into staying in their shells?

Also what are your water parameters? Are you adding any salt or copper/heavy metals into the tank?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

You might want to check them. It is real easy to see if they are dead.
Pull them ou of the tank and run some dechlorinated water through the opening they have. if the snails comes out of it completely, it is dead.


-Pedro


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

The smell test is a good way to check if a snail's dead.....if it smells like the worse smell you've ever smelt....it's dead.

Best of luck with them.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> The smell test is a good way to check if a snail's dead.....if it smells like the worse smell you've ever smelt....it's dead.
> 
> Best of luck with them.


No smell.... no heavy metals - no added copper etc. They were there before the fish were added - fish were added yesterday, so it can't be them.... I'll do the water test tonight and see what happens


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I think Shrimp&Snails was refering to smell the snails. If they smell really bad, they are dead.


-Pedro


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> The smell test is a good way to check if a snail's dead.....if it smells like the worse smell you've ever smelt....it's dead.


That is a great way to tell if they are alive. The worst smell I've ever smelt was when a large apple snail "fell out" of it's shell.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Telperion, I've read that some people's nerites seem to get "tired". I think that might have been related to not adding any supplementary food for the nerites to get on, since I recall that once he started adding blanched veggies, the nerites starting moving around again.

*edit* Here's the thread if you want to read up on it.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Nerites will regularly rest for no particular reason. I find they can usually be tempted out by adding something like an algae wafer next to them. Alternateively place them on top of the food - it's unlikely they'll be able to resist.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks everyone. the one I was concerned about fell out of his shell while I was picking him up to check him out, so he is very much dead.  The other one had moved while I was at work, so perhaps he/she was just resting. I am going to start dropping in an algae wafer in the evening b/c it looks as though they have done a great job on the algae!


----------

